# How to remove filler tap from gas cylinder?



## woodfarmer (8 May 2015)

My old bbq has finally rusted away and I would like to use an old gas cylinder (15kg) to make a new one. Can't unscrew the brass on of tap. I am assuming it is LH thread but does anyone know better?

I had hoped to machine it in the lathe but once out of the gap bed the lathe is too small.

Atm I can still smell gas so no sparks allowed  Will leave it in the greenhouse with tap open as during the day it gets very hot in there (over 40c).


----------



## IHc1vtr+ (8 May 2015)

Just leaving the tap open won't empty the gas, there is a little plunger inside tap housing which has to be depressed.


----------



## NickWelford (8 May 2015)

It does if you leave the regulator on with the hose cut off.......


----------



## chaoticbob (8 May 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLEbjlLvLrI


----------



## porker (8 May 2015)

I've done these by cutting off the guard round the valve and unscrewing (normal thread) with a large pair of stilsons but I like the tool the guy in the video has made. I would loosen it that way next time, I would not stand over it though like he does when unscrewing. Just to be safe I would lay it down and point away. Once out fill with water and leave overnight before cutting. 

And I believe that technically (depending on which cylinder) the bottle does not belong to you and I know Calor were threatening to take action on people cutting their bottles but I think most people ignored them (I did).

https://www.calor.co.uk/news/uklpg-warns-upcycling-gas-cylinders-could-land-you-in-hot-water/


----------



## woodfarmer (8 May 2015)

Thanks guys, I thought they were lh thread, the Guy in the video says they are... then unscrews it Rh anded ??

will sort out something with the plunger.. There is some gas there because from time to time i get a whiff of it .


----------



## woodpig (9 May 2015)

Once the valve is off fill it with water to make it safe before attacking it with an angle grinder.

Other items that are illegally "repurposed" are beer barrels. The breweries have a real problem with this worldwide.


----------



## marcros (9 May 2015)

It depends on the gas doesn't it- I believe that propane had one thread and butane the other.


----------



## Graham Orm (9 May 2015)

woodpig":2kt0wkyw said:


> Once the valve is off fill it with water to make it safe before attacking it with an angle grinder.
> 
> Other items that are illegally "repurposed" are beer barrels. The breweries have a real problem with this worldwide.



+1 The gas is heavier than air so even when the pressure equalizes it will still be full of gas. When I made my rocket stove from gas cylinders I submerged them in a plastic bin full of water and drilled a hole in the top with a cordless. Because they were submerged this stopped any sparks and then allowed the gas to escape and be replaced by water.

This isn't an instruction on how to do it. Just a description of what I did.


----------



## TimothyClaypole (10 May 2015)

I just checked and a 13kg bottle of Propane is £66.24 for a new bottle and they own the bottle still.

I found mine dumped. 





There are 57 listings on Ebay for gas bottle stoves, scaremongering...


----------



## woodpig (10 May 2015)

I found a couple of dumped Butane cylinders which weren't much good to me but I managed to swap them for propane for the cost of a fill so I was happy!


----------

